# Audio Quality in the garage?



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello All,

A question that could go into many different sections, How would you get the best possible audio quality in a car garage?

Currently I wear Sony headphones when detailing, because they're noise cancelling so cuts out the noise of the DA, which is great. But wearing headphones isn't comfortable when waxing or ceramic coating so I got a cheap "Bose" Speaker from Aliexpress...probably should really just be called Nose.

Regardless it serves a purpose and offers some strangely good quality music for £15.00, I bought it as I knew it would only be used and abused. Now I'm after something good, but I know the limiting factor will be the acoustics in the garage which everyone knows just echo, so it would be futile to begin before sorting that.

So does anyone have any aesthetically pleasing methods for baffling in a garage? Could I use canvas pictures with baffling behind them?

Thanks in advance folks 
Kind Regards
Willy


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Buy some accoustic foam panels from Amazon/Ebay and stick them to the wall. They can look quite cool too if you buy 2 colours and mix them.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

RandomlySet said:


> Buy some accoustic foam panels from Amazon/Ebay and stick them to the wall. They can look quite cool too if you buy 2 colours and mix them.


Do you think they could still absorb some behind a canvas painting or would it be a pointless exercise really behind them? I only ask as there is a lot of wall, so think too much of the foam panels could look quite severe.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As on your other thread...

If you’re after reducing the echo etc, as you know, you need to cover up the hard reflective surfaces with something that will absorb sound. You could pop some insulation on the wall and cover with a open fabric (to allow sound through) and this will make a great difference. 

Thicker fabric over a wooden frame would assist... 

Even something like insulated plasterboard - put it up with insulation into the garage rather than the plasterboard and this will help and you could cover this with a fabric - even different colours of fabric to make it look a bit different ...

Can get acoustic panels which will do fantastic on, but kind of depends on how much you want to spend ?


----------

